# Alcantara Interior for 03 M3



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

Can we order this in the US with out getting 'ripped'?

My order is 112. Topaz with Cloth. If I can changed to Alcantara w/o paying ~3800 I'll go for it.

mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sorry Mike,

Not at this time...


----------



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

*Oh well...thanks for your reply*


----------



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

any pics of the alcantara???? thanks alot,

jeff


----------

